

Interview with Tumult (YC W11) Co-Founder Ryan Nielsen - ryannielsen
http://howtowriteabusinessplan.com/2012/08/tumult/

======
FinanceGuru
Great information, and nice job!

------
pointybunga
What a fantastic interview. Nice work!

------
oliolioli
simply amazing interview!!!

------
mrbailey
great interview!

------
lukedeering
Great startup!

------
cartagenam4
Nice read...."real artists ship" is right. Outcome over output!

